# throw into relief = τονίζω, αναδεικνύω, παρουσιάζω ανάγλυφα



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2010)

Όπως στην επόμενη κατάσταση:

_Ο Μπιλ, το αφεντικό, φέρεται πάντα όσο μπορεί καλύτερα στους υπαλλήλους του. Τα πράγματα όμως έχουν ζορίσει και η Μαρία, μια πιστή εργάτρια, χρειάζεται δανεικά 200 δολάρια. Ο Μπιλ της τα δανείζει ευχαρίστως και αισθάνεται καλά επειδή με ένα μικρό ποσό κάνει κάτι καλό χωρίς να ουσιαστικά να ρισκάρει τίποτα. Η Μαρία όμως..._

...Maria will, of course, be grateful to Bill, but his act of generosity only *throws into relief *the difference between them.​

προβάλλει έντονα 
κάνει πιο ξεκάθαρη


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2010)

Υπόθεση: κάνει αναγλυφη την διαφορά
(από το relief= ανάγλυφο)

Εντιτ: όντως, όπως λέει κι εδώ:

Distinction or prominence due to contrast: "The light brought the white church . . . into relief from the flat ledges"


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2010)

Πυροβολώ:
Αναδεικνύει/αναδείχνει;
Φέρνει στο προσκήνιο;
Βγάζει στην επιφάνεια;
Τονίζει;
Μήπως δεν είναι συνετό να ρίχνω μπαλωθιές τέτοια ώρα;


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 14, 2010)

Υπερτονίζει ή κάνει αισθητή τη διαφορά, θα έλεγα.


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 14, 2010)

Επιτείνει;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2010)

Προβάλλει πιο έντονα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2010)

daeman said:


> Πυροβολώ:
> Τονίζει





drsiebenmal said:


> ...Maria will, of course, be grateful to Bill, but his act of generosity only *throws into relief *the difference between them.


Η Μαρία, φυσικά, θα του είναι ευγνώμων, ωστόσο η γενναιοδωρία του έχει ως μόνο αποτέλεσμα να τονίζεται η διαφορά που υπάρχει μεταξύ τους.

Ή κάτι τέτοιο :)

Εντωμεταξύ, αυτό το «παρουσιάζω ανάγλυφη» του τίτλου μόνο σε εμένα φαίνεται αφύσικη απόδοση;
Ξανάμανά: το «αναδεικνύω» νομίζω ότι έχει θετική χροιά και δεν ταιριάζει στα συμφραζόμενα του δόχτορος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους για τον καταιγισμό ιδεών. :)

Αρχικά προβληματίστηκα μήπως ήταν κάποιος αγγλισμός που θα χρειαζόταν κάτι ανάλογο στα ελληνικά, αλλά κατά πώς φαίνεται, μάλλον όχι.

Edit: Νομίζω ότι ο προβληματισμός της Παλάβρας έχει βάση. Η έκφραση μάλλον αρνητική χροιά έχει. (Και με τις καλές ιδέες στο τσεπάκι, αφήνω ένα εσωτερικό memo για το μέλλον).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2010)

Πέρα από το _"παρουσιάζω ανάγλυφη"_ που όντως ακούγεται σαν αγγλισμός (αν και δεν ξέρω πόσο με ενοχλεί), το _ανάγλυφο_ χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά με διάφορους τρόπους, π.χ. προβάλλω ανάγλυφα. 

Από το ΛΚΝ:
*ανάγλυφος -η -ο*
2. (μτφ.) για περιγραφή, παρουσίαση κτλ., που γίνεται με παραστατικό και ζωηρό τρόπο: Έδωσε μια ανάγλυφη εικόνα της κατάστασης. ανάγλυφα ΕΠIΡΡ στη σημ. 2: Tα έργα του χαρακτηρίζουν ~ την εποχή του.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το «παρουσιάζω ανάγλυφη» του τίτλου και θα διορθωθεί αμέσως. Της νύχτας τα καμώματα τα βλέπει το απόγευμα και γελά.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 16, 2010)

Το "καταδεικνύω" δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εν προκειμένω;


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το «καταδεικνύω» τονίζει / αναδεικνύει περισσότερο τη διάσταση της απόδειξης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2010)

Προβληματίζομαι αν είναι ίσως πιο πετυχημένη η σύναψη _αποκαλύπτει ανάγλυφα_, όπου η _αποκάλυψη_ μπορεί να προδιαθέσει αρνητικά, καταναλογία με το _throw_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2010)

Το αγγλικό _throw_ δεν προσθέτει καμιά χροιά στην αγγλική έκφραση. Ένα απλό «δείχνει ανάγλυφα» είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι αν δεν υπήρχε το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο, αυτό το «ανάγλυφα» δε θα ερχόταν φυσικά στη γλώσσα μας για να το γράψουμε σε κείμενο το οποίο θα συντάσσαμε από την αρχή.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 16, 2010)

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα. 

Bring/throw smth into relief... τονίζει / προβάλλει / εξαίρει.

Το "εξαίρει" προσωπικά μου αρέσει περισσότερο ως έκφραση - αφού αν δεν κάνω λάθος μιλάμε για λογοτεχνία - αν και το "κάνει πιο έντονη" που ήδη αναφέρθηκε μου ακούγεται εξίσου σωστό. 
Θα μπορούσε κανείς σε πιο ελεύθερη μεταφορά να χρησιμοποιήσει και το "κάνει σαφέστερη" ή "καταδεικνύει σαφέστερα", για παράδειγμα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2010)

Καλησπέρα και καλωσόρισες.

Μια τοσοδούλα παρατήρηση σε σχέση με τη συγκεκριμένη σύμφραση (δηλ. που πρέπει εδώ να παντρέψει το ρήμα με τη «διαφορά»). Ενώ είναι πολύ απλό να πεις «τονίζει τη διαφορά», το πρόβλημα με το «εξαίρω» είναι ότι, εκτός από «τονίζω», σημαίνει και «εκθειάζω», οπότε καλείσαι πάντα να καταστήσεις σαφές ότι δεν το χρησιμοποιείς με τη δεύτερη σημασία.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλησπέρα και καλωσόρισες.
> 
> Μια τοσοδούλα παρατήρηση σε σχέση με τη συγκεκριμένη σύμφραση (δηλ. που πρέπει εδώ να παντρέψει το ρήμα με τη «διαφορά»). Ενώ είναι πολύ απλό να πεις «τονίζει τη διαφορά», το πρόβλημα με το «εξαίρω» είναι ότι, εκτός από «τονίζω», σημαίνει και «εκθειάζω», οπότε καλείσαι πάντα να καταστήσεις σαφές ότι δεν το χρησιμοποιείς με τη δεύτερη σημασία.



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο όμως, η πρόταση κατόπιν αναφέρει "τη μεταξύ τους διαφορά"
Βάση της συνολικής έννοιας πρότεινα το "εξαίρει" (που είναι και μία από τις έννοιες της εν λόγω έκφρασης): _εξαίρει τη μεταξύ τους διαφορά_...
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω - αν και καμιά φορά τολμώ να χρησιμοποιώ λίγο πιο "λογοτεχνικές" λέξεις/εκφράσεις στη δουλειά μου - είναι κατά πόσον το σημερινό αναγνωστικό κοινό αποδέχεται/κατανοεί τέτοιες λέξεις - αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη πονεμένη συζήτηση :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2010)

_προβάλλει ανάγλυφη_, σε άλλο παράδειγμα:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=58585&postcount=8


----------

